

Y Combinator Company List - bemmu
http://yclist.com/

======
karangoeluw
This is good work. What I would like to see if categorizing the companies by
the industry - might also shed some light on what kind of companies does YC
like.

------
iamshs
Aha. Nice site. Now iterate more by categorizing, adding funding rounds, first
Hacker News post, and maybe initial techcrunch post too. Well collated info.

